# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Xin cao thủ chỉ giáo về 1 lỗi của xilanh khí nén

## gàmờ

Cả nhà cho mình hỏi ...xilanh khí nén đang hoạt động rất đều theo hành trình thì tự nhiên khi bắt đầu đi lên thì nó chậm lại khoang 1s sau đó lại đi nhanh

----------


## Bluebird

Bác chỉnh cái tiết lưu xem  :Smile: )

----------


## Nam CNC

kiểm tra cái van tiết lưu xem nó còn hoạt động tốt không , nếu dùng lâu bị ra ten ( hơi chưa lọc tốt còn bị dính hơi nước ) thì hoạt động không tốt nữa nên thay cái mới , hoặc cụm thiết bị này hoạt động cơ khí không liên quan đến thực phẩm đôi lúc hệ thống đó phải hoạt động kèm bình dầu cho hoạt động trơn chu..... à mà cho hỏi cái này là máy tự chế hay hàng chính hãng , nếu chính hãng kiểm tra cái van tiết lưu là được .

----------

